# Physical Issues



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

In the first few weeks of the separation I didn't sleep as much as I normally do and I felt fine. Now, I'm so exhausted I just can't seem to get enough sleep. One day this past weekend I slept 10 hours and was still so exhausted it felt like I could barely move. I am going to IC and have been on Lexapro for years. I have had sleep issues in general since I turned 40 (about 5 years ago) and have been taking Ambien each night. 

There is so much I want to do, but just can't seem to find the energy. Is this normal and please tell me that it won't last long.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

VERY NORMAL FOR SOMEONE GRIEVING A LOSS OF ANY KIND....Congrats, you are human..Can you lose the Lexapro and Ambien or taper off at some point? DUDE

NUMBNESS

Numbness is that time when shock has settled into the person’s mind. The survivor, in a state of shock, walks through the funeral rites. He does so without energy, and may even suffer from chronic tiredness. No matter how much sleep he gets, it seems he needs more. At any rate, he continues to do all the arrangements without thinking.

Weight loss is another normal sign for this stage. Because of poor concentration, a survivor may remember all the “technicalities” in arranging the funeral, but may forget to eat. Or, there may be a loss of appetite. After all, what difference does it make if the survivor eats? Who cares?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Have you tried exercising? It can help with sleep issues and with feeling exhausted. 

All that Ambien may also be a problem. You get hooked on it, and then it screws up your natural sleep patterns.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

You are just catching up on your sleep. You will be tired until your body gets the rest you weren't giving it early in your separation. When you deal with this mentally and have more peace with the situation, your sleep will be more restful and you will feel better. 

I'm kinda dealing with the same thing. I have a VERY stressful job and it keeps me awake all the time. As a result I'm always tired. I know as long as I'm at this company I will feel the same way until I can find another job.


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

I'm going to do this FLOAT on Friday night, its a sensory deprivation tank filled with Epsom salt water. It is supposed to be truly relaxing and restorative to your body--I figure it can't hurt anything. And getting a massage on Saturday. Now that I don't feel the need to get the house on the market and sold as quickly as I can, and possibly be homeless my nerves are settling down some. Still a long list of things to change and do with the divorce, glad I didn't decide to change my name too. I'm kind of to the point if I can get one thing done a day I'm good. Which is hard for me because I am a "get things done" kind of person. I'm wanting to try Yoga, and maybe I'll start taking one of the dogs for a walk when I get home from work to get some exercise in.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Can you taper off the Ambien?


----------



## free2beme14 (May 2, 2014)

Dude007 said:


> Can you taper off the Ambien?


I can try, I already take a lesser dose during the week than on the weekends due to insurance company. I take 5 mg during the week and then 10 mg on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Do you watch TV right before bedtime? DO NOT PLAY ANY GAMES LIKE ON YOUR PHONE??! DUDE


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I tend to have bouts of insomia and rather than fight it, I get up and read a not-very-exciting book, or turn on the Turner Classics Mive channel. Next thing I know, I am ready to sleep, more often than not. It is impossible to fall asleep when your mind is racing or wide awake, even if your body is tired, at least for me. So the object is to bore myself to sleep. No offense to TMC, as I like old movies but also find them soothing, no commercials to blast all of a sudden, and they are mostly much less loud than current films. 

Anyway...I found that within two months of uprooting myself to my new apartment, sleep was coming more naturally, as my life settled into a new routine. Good luck. (I also got a dog, which helped immensely, as she wears me out, in the best of ways.)


----------

